# So ticked off at Link.



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

So, the other day I went to a movie with the family, and when I get home what do I find? Link, my year old Newfie mix, has somehow reached up on a shelf 4 and 1/2 feet off the ground, pulled down the pawprint memorial of my cat, Cookie, and chewed it to shreds. ARGH! I love him to death, but this dog has me at my wits end!

So, I since management is obviously not working as I don't have a higher place to put all of my belongings, and crating doesn't work with him either, how do I keep this dog from destroying everything I own?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Why does crating not work with him?


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

He gets very distressed and managed to tear up his crate. I don't think his previous owners ever had him in a crate before we got him at 6 months old.


----------

